# entry level DSLRs



## sumantra chabri (Oct 17, 2012)

Can anyone tell me about entry level DSLRs. Its advantage over point & shoot cameras ? The utility ,usage, pros and cons of DSLRs etc.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

depends on what you want out of the camera and how much control you require. 
Also a DSLR will tend to be larger and may require more than one lens

Although with recent introductions, the line between DSLR and Compact is becoming quite blurred now

what sort of budget do you have 
and also importantly what type of photography 

DLSR - are you may have a loot more control over the image and a lot more facilities and choice of lenses , giving better quality images, as you can get faster lenses 

Compact - easy to carry around, quick to use, may be limitations on some types of photography


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Sumantra Chabri and welcome to the Photographers Corner :wave:

The main difference is the picture quality, along with the size of your wallet afterwards :grin:

Point-&-Shoot cameras are great for snapping events where quality isn't too important, you need to be discreet or you don't want to lug a bag full of kit around all day.

DSLRs are lots more expensive and bulkier, especially if you have 2-3 lenses, filters and other odds & ends - On the plus-side the quality is superb and you can have total control over the picture, for example: manual-focus is an absolute boon compared to most cameras auto-focus :wink:

Depending on your budget, there's a range of cameras called 'Bridge'-cameras - They're halfway between the two, no interchangeable lenses but a massive zoom-range (mine is equivalent to a 28mm-600+mm zoom, the latest models are up to about 800mm!) and better quality pics, you have a lot of the automatic settings for snap-pics, but also most manual settings. Sadly, it's tending to be the most expensive models that have manual-focus (I really do hate that, at times:laugh, but the prices will drop eventually, as they get replaced with newer models.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

All mfgr's make entry level models. Often these are sold in bundles: camera, 2 lens to cover the range from wide angle to telephoto, even carry bag and other "essential" gizmo's. Example

Another option is a "mirrorless" digital camera. Small and compact like Werebo's bridge cam but has interchangeable lens. Example

Remember two things:

You're buying a system not just a camera. As you gain knowledge and skill you may want to step up (the mfgr's are counting on it) and most people stay with one brand as they do.

I don't know the import laws where you are but grey market cameras are widely available but carry a price for their low price; mfgr's will typically not honor the warranty.


----------

